# Cauliflower soup!



## CathyB (Oct 26, 2018)

how have I managed to live this long without EVER making / appreciating just how yummy and filling cauliflower soup is!!  I am so adding this to the list of my benefits from diabetes


----------



## JMyrtle (Oct 26, 2018)

Just as long as you don't thicken it with potato!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 26, 2018)

You can thicken with arrowroot. Compared to cornflour, for the same thickening effect, you are takin in far fewer carbs, and it’s taste free. I use it a lot.


----------



## CathyB (Oct 26, 2018)

I didn’t need to thicken it at all but will remember this for future ideas, thank you


----------



## weecee (Oct 26, 2018)

It is really yummy. Sometimes I make cauliflower and broccoli soup too. Maybe add an onion and a stock cube.  All good.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 26, 2018)

Cauliflower is a large percentage of the stews I have been enjoying over the last few days - today I had a large bowl full of it - the meat was lamb, so nice and warming on a chilly afternoon.
The mixed veges were mostly a bag of frozen from Lidl - shows less than 4 percent carbs on the packet, with a few leftovers from the fridge and a little onion, finely diced. yum. I have enough of my carb allowance left to eat berries and cream - but I don't think I have room.


----------



## CathyB (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes 


Drummer said:


> Cauliflower is a large percentage of the stews I have been enjoying over the last few days - today I had a large bowl full of it - the meat was lamb, so nice and warming on a chilly afternoon.
> The mixed veges were mostly a bag of frozen from Lidl - shows less than 4 percent carbs on the packet, with a few leftovers from the fridge and a little onion, finely diced. yum. I have enough of my carb allowance left to eat berries and cream - but I don't think I have room.


I have to admit, cauliflower, broccoli and asparagus are turning out to be more versatile than I ever thought they could be....stew...soup....curry they all go in


----------



## CathyB (Oct 26, 2018)

weecee said:


> It is really yummy. Sometimes I make cauliflower and broccoli soup too. Maybe add an onion and a stock cube.  All good.


I did add a bit of broccoli and onion & a veg stock cube, then a little cheese to thicken and a swirl of double cream......just to top it off


----------



## Carolg (Oct 27, 2018)

I am addicted to broccoli and Stilton soup which I make often. Never lurks in the fridge. Put some onions in stock cube and bit of cream. Gosh my mouth is slavering but going to have 2 mashed boiled eggs as going out for lunch at 2 pm and a while since breakfast. Will try the cauliflower soup next


----------



## Radders (Oct 27, 2018)

Whenever I buy a cauliflower or broccoli these days the leaves of he cauli and any thick stems on the broccoli get chopped up and frozen, along with other bits of veg that are edible but not very appetising such as the ends of celery, the skin of cucumber, the slightly brown bits just inside the skin of celeriac. When the freezer drawer is getting full I use those bits to make soup, adding onion, garlic, herbs and spices, and anything else vegetable in the fridge that’s past its best including salad stuff. The main ingredient tends to be cauliflower. To make the soup a full meal I add grated cheese at the end.
Very satisfying to make something from bits that would be wasted otherwise.


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 27, 2018)

I put a chunk of gorgonzola in cauliflower soup ----wonderful 
   Carol


----------



## Dave W (Oct 27, 2018)

Our celery is now ready for harvest so are making celery, apple and blue stilton soup and it's bloomin' lovely!



1 onion, roughly chopped
2 cloves of garlic, roughly chopped
1 tbsp oil
1 head celery, chopped
1 leek, chopped
1 apple, peeled and chopped
500ml (2 cups) vegetable stock
100ml (⅓ cup) milk
75g (½ cup) stilton or blue cheese
salt and pepper


----------



## Carolg (Oct 28, 2018)

Dave W said:


> Our celery is now ready for harvest so are making celery, apple and blue stilton soup and it's bloomin' lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off to Lidl for above shopping .soup sounds lovely


----------



## Radders (Oct 28, 2018)

I was all set to make a lovely pan of soup for yesterday’s tea (and batches for the freezer) but Mr Radders didn’t feel like soup. :-(


----------



## JMyrtle (Oct 28, 2018)

Try adding a couple of teaspoons of cream cheese, any flavour will do and also wierd as it sounds left over cole slaw but you need to cook it out for a few minutes.
Unless you like crunchy soup of course!


----------



## Edgar (Oct 30, 2018)

I just made some broccoli and stilton soup in my new soupmaker. 21 minutes from start to finish, just bung all the ingredients in with cold water and bingo!


----------



## Sally W (Oct 30, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> You can thicken with arrowroot. Compared to cornflour, for the same thickening effect, you are takin in far fewer carbs, and it’s taste free. I use it a lot.


Would this also work in cakes/desserts etc @mikeyB ?


----------



## Robin (Oct 30, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Would this also work in cakes/desserts etc @mikeyB ?


You can use it to make arrowroot biscuits, I remember these from my childhood, they were the first thing I was allowed to eat after a stomach upset, or generally being off food, (they are supposed to have soothing properties for the digestion.)
Come to think of it, I used to make a Linzertorte where the raspberries were thickened with arrowroot, and poured into an almond pastry shell....sounds quite low carb.


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 30, 2018)

Dave W said:


> Our celery is now ready for harvest so are making celery, apple and blue stilton soup and it's bloomin' lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey, that sounds good!


----------



## JMyrtle (Oct 30, 2018)

Arrowroot would not work in cakes or biscuits because you need glutin to "set" the mixture once it has risen, if you have ever tried to bake with almond flour this is the reason the resulting baked goods are solid and heavy.
Arrowroot can usually be used to thicken things like fruit puree, lemon filling for lemon meringue  pie if you are not using eggs, sauces like sweet and sour and gravies.
The good thing about arrowroot is that it cooks out clear not opaque like cornflour.


----------



## Sally W (Oct 31, 2018)

Robin said:


> You can use it to make arrowroot biscuits, I remember these from my childhood, they were the first thing I was allowed to eat after a stomach upset, or generally being off food, (they are supposed to have soothing properties for the digestion.)
> Come to think of it, I used to make a Linzertorte where the raspberries were thickened with arrowroot, and poured into an almond pastry shell....sounds quite low carb.


Thanks Robin, I’ll look that up and experiment. I’ve made a few Dukan Diet cakes recently with cornflour and replacing that should reduce the carbs even further. Definitely looking up linzertorte now!


----------



## MikeTurin (Oct 31, 2018)

Mum sometimes makes a soup with cauliflower, onions, and pumpkins. But I prefer them as cauliflower cheese with four cheeses: asiago, gorgonzola, fontina, mozzarella, or with less calories baked with garilc, thyme and onions.


----------



## weecee (Nov 1, 2018)

CathyB said:


> Yes
> 
> I have to admit, cauliflower, broccoli and asparagus are turning out to be more versatile than I ever thought they could be....stew...soup....curry they all go in


Asparagus is lovely as a soup too. Also I sometimes steam it, then put cheese and tomato on top of it and whack it under the grill till it bubbles. Yummy.


----------



## CathyB (Nov 1, 2018)

weecee said:


> Asparagus is lovely as a soup too. Also I sometimes steam it, then put cheese and tomato on top of it and whack it under the grill till it bubbles. Yummy.


Oooooh I love the sound of that, will give it a go at the weekend, thanks


----------

